# How can I meet friends and be more independant in advance to prepare myself??



## seriously3 (Jan 16, 2014)

Besides my kids holding me back from giving up on my marriage, two other things scare me so bad! I am used to having him for everything! Any problems he is there to fix, my partner in the smallest things like grocery shopping with three kids.(which can be hard!)....I also have no friends, he has kept me from having any because of our secluded lifestyle. How can I meet people? If I had friends to turn to this probably would be an easier step to take. How do you adjust to independence and being alone?


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

You still have us to talk to and help answer your problems.


----------

